# Tripod V2 from Atmizoo



## Rob Fisher (15/11/22)

The new updated version of the Tripod has arrived! Right off, taking it apart was way more straightforward, and the juice flow control works well, and for me, the big win is the airflow! Just a perfect RDL for me! I didn't use any of the many airflow pins it came with, so the MTL and tight RDL vapers will also be happy! I also got the extended tank which was simple to install. I fitted a "The One" Steam Craft coil by @charln and wicked it up with Pro Vape Cotton from BP Mods! I filled the tank with Red Pill, and I'm a happy chappie! Flavour is excellent! Great job Atmizoo, and worth the wait! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Tai (18/11/22)

Looks good skipper. Made me go dig my V1 out you got for me on the group buy. Still fantastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/22)

Tai said:


> Looks good skipper. Made me go dig my V1 out you got for me on the group buy. Still fantastic



The V1 was lekker but all the things that needed attention have been done! It's slick and awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin Long (19/11/22)

Tripod 2 is great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/22)

So impressed with the Tripod V2 that I ordered a second one! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

